# Does the axel fit?



## warefishin (Mar 2, 2014)

Guys I am not sure but I bought this boat and it looks like the po put in a different axel thats a little bigger. You can tell that the wheels dont fit under the fenders. Should I get something to make the fenders work or is there a reason to back down to the smaller axle. 


[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393739534683.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393739550442.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## 03sp500 (Mar 2, 2014)

Not sure but it looks like 12" wheels where 8" wheels used to be. I would adjust the fenders and keep the 12's


----------



## ggoldy (Mar 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343328#p343328 said:


> 03sp500 » 02 Mar 2014, 05:05[/url]"]Not sure but it looks like 12" wheels where 8" wheels used to be. I would adjust the fenders and keep the 12's



Yes. Appears to have a longer axel, as well.

And galvanized pipe/pvc for the guide on's.  Courious, is the PO a plumber? It's just something I would have done in my younger years LOL


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 2, 2014)

The issue with an axle that is too long has to do with the distance from the spring to the end of the hub. If your carrying too much weight you can bend the axle or put too much stress on the bearings.
I'm not a big fan of small square tube axles, you have to drill a hole in them to locate the springs which lets water in and weakens them. In the first picture one of the leafs is out of alignment leading me the think the spring might be broken or just needs to be replaced, along with the bolts attaching the spring to the mounts. Then there is the single U-bolt holding the spring and axle together I prefer 2 U-bolts. The U-bolts holding the whole suspension section on looks like they've seen better days.
In the second picture it looks like they didn't even set the axle onto the center bolt of the spring pack which could mean the axle is mounted out of alignment.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 2, 2014)

Agree with everything you said and on top of that it seems a little short for the boat. I am thinking about just getting a different trailer by the time I buy a new axle and tires springs etx.


----------



## DrNip (Mar 2, 2014)

I would be worried about that setup. Doesn't look safe as is.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 2, 2014)

Also with 2 leafs per side it's only good for about 1000 pounds total of boat and trailer.
How is the tongue attached? 
New axle, hubs and springs aren't that expensive or hard to do. Your trailers axle is adjustable for tongue weight so if the frame is good I would think it would be a good candidate for a rebuild.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 5, 2014)

Here is my line of thinking, I figure about 80 bucks for a set of new springs, over 200 for axles rims and tires, probably 30 in hardware u bolts etc.50 for 2 fenders. just round it off and say 350. Let me know if you think any of those estimates are way off, I just am quoting prices I have seen locally and tried to remember. If I could get 200 for the trailer used..... I can get a new trailer that is the correct length for the boat for 750. So for 200 extra I have a brand new trailer, not even including what my "highly skilled" labor is worth. hahahah. AKA Time that could be used fishing..... I reworked my old trailer so I have done this before and I don't think it would take a lot of time but I don't think it is worth it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't tell from the pictures is it a galvanized or painted trailer?
Your prices are maybe a little high, but not out of line. The deciding factor is what's your time is worth? If you can get a trailer that fits your needs better go for it.


----------

